# Anyone need a gutter subcontractor???



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

If any of you roofers out there happen to be in a fresh storm or just have alot of seamless gutter work that needs to get done then I am your guy.
I have 2 gutter trucks, 3 seamless gutter machines, 2 estimation trucks, all subcontractor insurance, work comp / GL, affordable prices, and I am ready to roll outta knoxville tommorrow. Gimme a call if ur in the market for a gutter man. 865-405-4848 CELL


----------

